# Unable to boot after Odin flash- looping back to CWM



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope someone has some info.

I have recently tried to recover my phone via Odin flash. I'm flashing the GummyCharged 1.9 FE odin file. I've done this SEVERAL times w/ out any problems.

My problem now is that when the Odin flash is complete it shows "Pass" and when I reboot my phone it boots with an old version of CWM (4.0.0.1). Not only that but when I try to "reboot phone" it boot loops back to CWM and will not load ANY for of an OS. I've tried multiple Odin files with no luck. Same thing over and over.

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm used to having to recover my phone from a bricked state... but never had an issue where I push a file to the phone and it will not boot after. Tried wiping data/cache after Odin as well... Still nothing.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did u try to a) flash the newest cwm730 as a standalone via Odin or b) restore to ed2, take the otas then Odin to the rom? Kinda fresh start like. 
Just a thought.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

I was able to get it corrected following instructions from a response thanks to "hazard209". Here was his post:

I would try going back to stock using Imnuts' stock ROM and PIT file which can be found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1111486

That has always fixed any and all issues I've been having with the phone after messing something up.

EDIT: Here is the stock EE4 ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1172182


----------

